# Michigan Medicaid



## oreyeszwirn (Feb 2, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the UD/UA modifers that are required to be used for Medicaid, Children's Special Health or Adult Benefit Waiver?


----------



## sam_son  (Feb 9, 2009)

Hai
We use this UD/UA modifiers , one of our facility ask us to give UD for discharge and UA for Admit patients, in Medicaid.
Samson  CPC


----------



## oreyeszwirn (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you add this on as a coder or does someone in the billing department add this on?


----------



## sam_son  (Feb 11, 2009)

*hai*

We will append these modifiers , i.e. coders will append these modifiers for Medicaid insurance.


----------

